# Best Ambulance Manufacturers?



## Andy Svendsen (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey all, I was just wondering your opinions on who makes the best ambulance boxes, example my favorites are PL custom, AEV, and road rescue, I also have ridden on brauns at my company and they don't seem to bad, never rode on a horton bus but I hear they're good, thoughts? Opinions? Also my company is looking to get a new ambulance but I don't think they've decided on which to use, they've used PLs in the past but I think they may go different. Any suggestions I can make?


----------



## wwfd172 (Jan 14, 2016)

We have a new Horton of a dodge 1 ton 4x4 diesel chassis with air ride. I love it. This picture was accidently taken but one of the best pictures ive ever seen.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2016)

Frazier tends to be popular out here and i like their trucks.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 15, 2016)

Our Lifelines are great. We expect to remount them several times.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jan 15, 2016)

Ours are Lifelines, too. https://www.flickr.com/photos/52140230@N03/7687757744

Like *Tigger's*, the boxes typically get remounted 2 or 3 times.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2016)

I love Crestlines, but nobody has them here. TriMed in Seattle upgraded the whole fleet to Crestlines when I was there. Great box.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Frazier tends to be popular out here and i like their trucks.



County fire has Frazer Type 1's. When I was still in EMT school and doing field time I did a couple shifts on one. They are freaking nice, the a/c was damn cold in the back and it was still getting up to 110 outside during the day.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> County fire has Frazer Type 1's. When I was still in EMT school and doing field time I did a couple shifts on one. They are freaking nice, the a/c was damn cold in the back and it was still getting up to 110 outside during the day.


That's because they have the separate generator just to run the power to the mod itself. I haven't worked in a Frazer for several years, but the gen sets used to constantly break and were horribly unreliable.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> That's because they have the separate generator just to run the power to the mod itself. I haven't worked in a Frazer for several years, but the gen sets used to constantly break and were horribly unreliable.



But as long as the a/c runs cold


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 16, 2016)

They've gotten better. And the residential ac unit in them is amazing


----------



## Tigger (Jan 16, 2016)

Ensihoitaja said:


> Ours are Lifelines, too. https://www.flickr.com/photos/52140230@N03/7687757744
> 
> Like *Tigger's*, the boxes typically get remounted 2 or 3 times.


Do like those smaller size boxes you guys have. Easy to drive in the city I'm sure.

We have the biggest boxes you can buy from Lifeline I think, nice to work in but painful to drive in the backwoods.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jan 16, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Do like those smaller size boxes you guys have. Easy to drive in the city I'm sure.
> 
> We have the biggest boxes you can buy from Lifeline I think, nice to work in but painful to drive in the backwoods.



They're fantastic. They handle really well and clearance is never an issue- they're about 9 feet tall.


----------



## Bosco836 (Feb 16, 2016)

We're all Crestline based here.  Quite a few Fleetmax models although some of the newer trucks are the Summit models.  All in all, they seem decent.  Like anything though, a lot comes down to personal preference.


----------



## NPO (Mar 11, 2016)

I've had problems with every manufacturer in EVG, including road rescue. We use leader and they make a good product, but they're all pretty much the same. They have good customer service, but when I look at other companies like Horton, Demers and Braun, they seem to have much more innovation in their ambulances. 

We have one lifeline and it gives us problems, but it's also on a freightliner chassis, which also causes problems lol


----------

